# ABC's of Fictional Characters



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Let's play the ABC's of fictional characters. I will begin with the letter "a" and the next poster will do the letter "b" and so on.


Alvin (the chipmunk)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Cat Woman


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Eliza Thornberry (The Wild Thornberrys)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Gizmo (Gremlins)


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Humpty Dumpty


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Invisible Man


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jack Frost


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kraken


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lionel.. From Charlie Brown :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Nemo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oscar - the friendly grouch.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Shoot you beat me to it. LOL

Peter Pan


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Spiderman


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Tinkerbell


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Underdog


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Vicky from the Fairy Odd parents! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wally Clever


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

xena warrior princess


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a Z! I've got a Z!

Zachary Smith (the old TV series Lost in Space)

:chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Remember the show on fox called Futurama - wasn't there a guy named Zapp Brandigan or maybe if was Branigan?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oopps....maggie beat me!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andy Panda :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Betty Rubble


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Casper :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Daffy duck


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ernie, like in Bert and Ernie :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edith Prickley ....ah you beat me....she's was on SCTV 70's canadian show (full of unknowns, but now famous)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Freddy Kruger :huh: He still, to this day, scares the crap out of me


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Goofy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Humpty Dumpty :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The famous Jett Jackson


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to have a math prof. that looked like humpty dumpty. Poor man seemed to have a stiff neck and didn't turn his head much.

that's it for me...goodnite y'all.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

King Kong


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Minnie Mouse!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Opie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Penelope Pitstop.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

beat me to it


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ron Stoppable (Kim Possible)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Superman


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Tigger


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Uncle Fester


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Val Tyler (What I Like About You - played by Jennie Garth)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Watson (Sherlock Holmes)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

The best I can come up with for "X" is Professor X.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yoda (Starwars)


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Zoro


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Abby Cadabby (Sesame Street)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Betty Boop


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cinderella


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Darcy Edwards (Degrassi)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ernie


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Frodo (Lord of the Rings)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

GIDGET :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Howard cunningham


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Incredible Hunk sorry, I cheated on this one


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jane Jetson


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kevin Something/The Wonder Years


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Little Rascals


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Mighty Mouse


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nemo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 29 2009, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782676


> Nemo[/B]


 :wub: Oppie, I forget what show he is from, but he does exist :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Optimus Prime...One of the Transformers


The Opie I knew about was the Andy Griffin Show...Opie Taylor from Mayberry....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know if this one has been said for "P"

Princess Fiona (from Shrek)


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Q (James Bond)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Robin Hood


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Scooby Doo....I don't think this one has been used.

Scooby Doo WHERE ARE YOU? LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tin Man


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ursula (The Little Mermaid)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yogi Bear....Hey Hey Hey


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Barney Rubble


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Chrissy on Three's Company


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Danny Fantom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

eeyore!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Gumby


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Henry Higgins (My Fair Lady)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Iggy ( I forget where he is from ) :huh:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jed Clampett - The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

King of Queens


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

LINUS


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nancy Drew mysteries (probably dates me)


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Otis (from milo and otis)


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pluto - Goofy's dog


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Quazimotto


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Scooby Doo


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Samantha - Bewitched TV show


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thumper


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Uncle Fester


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Vicky (One Life to Live)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wilbur/Mr Ed


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

X-Men


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Zorro


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aunt Bea


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bambi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Charlie Brown


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Daphne (from Scooby-Doo)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Edith Bunker......Arrrrrchieeee!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Goofy


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hercules.........this game is addictive :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Iago from Othello


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Jetsons


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

King King


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucy


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Mighty Mouse


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nelson from the Simpsons


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Opie Taylor


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Popeye


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Quazimotto


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Rudolph


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Santa Claus


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Tinkerbell


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ugly Duckling


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

V (for Vendetta)


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Xena.........Warrior Princess


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Zoro


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Barney


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Cookie Monster


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Daffy Duck


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Elmo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fezziwig (from Charles Dickens' Christmas Carol)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Garfield


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Henrietta Hippo (New Zoo Revue)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ivor the engine


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jeannie from I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Klinger from MASH


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy from Charlie Brown


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Moe from the "Three Stooges"


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Nemo!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Petunia Pig....Porky Pig's wife.....4 p's...Do I get extra credit? LOL


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick Draw McGraw


----------

